# World Championship Horseshow 2008 (KY State Fair)



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

who are the 5 gaited contenders this year??

i went to the 100th show a while back... that's when callaway's forecaster won it...and i must say, there is NOTHING like that show!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That sounds very cool!


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Holy cow, this has been a GREAT show! I am having such a great time!


----------

